# Annapolis to starting fining Uber drivers on Feb. 14th



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Annapolis will start fining Uber drivers directly $25-100 for operating illegally on February 14, 2015.

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/ma...apolis/ph-ac-cn-uber-0127-20150127-story.html


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

If I was driving there, I would stop. Even if uber says they will pay the fines, why would anyone go thru all that trouble and time. Uber should be using their time and money to make it legal for the uber drivers there


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Good. Shut über down as an illegal and predatory pyramid scheme. Law enforcement across the country, take notice! This is how you do it.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Well getting a taxicab endorsement in CT is literally an application and $16.50. I have to imagine it's just as simple in Annapolis.


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

Just got my first 2 trips yesterday (after a long processing period) and now uber is banned!
Hope uber will take care of this and deal with the City of Annapolis directly. Bunch of other cities are thinking the same way too.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

UberAnn said:


> Just got my first 2 trips yesterday (after a long processing period) and now uber is banned!
> Hope uber will take care of this and deal with the City of Annapolis directly. Bunch of other cities are thinking the same way too.


Annapolis isn't far from DC, does an Annapolis account work in DC?


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

Go3Team said:


> Annapolis isn't far from DC, does an Annapolis account work in DC?


Not sure, I am not even sure if it works in Baltimore? I just moved to MD, not familiar with DC or Baltimore. Just learned from David that uber is blocked at BWI. That's a bummer!


----------



## Daavid74 (Oct 24, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> Annapolis isn't far from DC, does an Annapolis account work in DC?


No, you would need to apply to Uber DC....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber should be banned worldwide!


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Are you sure it's blocked? Most airports have a geofence that you can't recieve pings while on airport property but you can recieve requests off property and go pick up. most airports have places close by that the drivers find and wait there for pings. I would email uber support and ask them to get a clear answer


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uber should be banned worldwide!


Why do you think uber should be banned?
What are your issues with uber? Just curious why you seem to hate them so much.
I agree uber has issues to work out but they are providing a valuable service. Before uber I would say 90% of my experiences with taxis were negative and that most people I know had the same problems. Uber is still growing and working on getting it right but you have to start sonewhere. Hopefully they will raise fares and pay drivers more or cut commissions.


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ubermanpt said:


> Are you sure it's blocked? Most airports have a geofence that you can't recieve pings while on airport property but you can recieve requests off property and go pick up. most airports have places close by that the drivers find and wait there for pings. I would email uber support and ask them to get a clear answer


No, not sure. Just heard from another user here. Thanx for ur suggestion. I will try that and update here. Also thanx for contacting uber for this issue.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

others have been told it's ok at Dulles and Regean to pick up as long as you aren't sitting on airport property when getting ping, so I assume it is the same for bwi but best to have email from them in case there ever is an issue


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon said:


> Well getting a taxicab endorsement in CT is literally an application and $16.50. I have to imagine it's just as simple in Annapolis.


POST # 4 / @Simon: ♤♡♢♧ Although I
HOPE that you're correct, it seems unlikely.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> Why do you think uber should be banned?
> What are your issues with uber? Just curious why you seem to hate them so much.
> I agree uber has issues to work out but they are providing a valuable service. Before uber I would say 90% of my experiences with taxis were negative and that most people I know had the same problems. Uber is still growing and working on getting it right but you have to start sonewhere. Hopefully they will raise fares and pay drivers more or cut commissions.


Their service delivers value to passengers by taking value from drivers. Drivers are not compensated for this extraction and nearly all of then would be financially safer in food service or retail, where there is a hard wage floor. What more do you need to know, shithead pax? Cabbies are pissy because they have a terrible, dangerous, low-paid job. Now uber drivers have the same conditions, and your experience with uber will soon be no different than what the system it replaced. You see this ALREADY, as I hear that passengers are getting cancelled on so much as to be surprised and relieved when one doesn't cancel.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I toss this out every now and then....this will probably be the last time....

Uber paying the fines is good but in many cases that's not where it ends. Do you now have a conviction on your record? A point where they use the point system? If they say you don't then you need to check your record and verify. 

Remember, just because you Uber paid the fine doesn't mean it won't cost you down the line.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Uber Driver Earnings - Do They Clear Minimum Wage? http://t.co/1wygna6QJR


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> Why do you think uber should be banned?
> What are your issues with uber? Just curious why you seem to hate them so much.
> I agree uber has issues to work out but they are providing a valuable service. Before uber I would say 90% of my experiences with taxis were negative and that most people I know had the same problems. Uber is still growing and working on getting it right but you have to start sonewhere. Hopefully they will raise fares and pay drivers more or cut commissions.


Do you think slashing rates at 40% in some markets as of a January 2015 is a good thing. Rates in Dallas market are now .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum. Has Uber ever dropped their commission rate when they cut rates ?? NO!! Uber needs to work with local officials & get everything ironed out prior to driving in a market. Not Uber they ask drivers to illegally drive! That is wrong!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> Why do you think uber should be banned?
> What are your issues with uber? Just curious why you seem to hate them so much.
> I agree uber has issues to work out but they are providing a valuable service. Before uber I would say 90% of my experiences with taxis were negative and that most people I know had the same problems. Uber is still growing and working on getting it right but you have to start sonewhere. Hopefully they will raise fares and pay drivers more or cut commissions.


The problems I have with Uber are pretty much the same ones that you see people complain about all over this board. Number one, just before I quit especially, was pay. I started at $1.40/mile. That wasn't great, but I was gonna hang with it for a while. I figured, as you said, Uber is just getting started and they'll eventually get it worked out. Well, I always had that little inner voice telling me otherwise, especially when Kalanick made the public statement that he wants Uber to be cheaper than anyone owning their own vehicle. (My inner voice sounded an alert the first time I saw and heard that guy too. He comes across to me as a con-man.) My inner voice was right. The first pay-cut took the rates to $1.15/mile here, with the most recent dropping it to $0.70/mile!! If there is anyone, at least in the U.S., that believes driving your own vehicle at $0.70/mile, and paying 100% of the expenses is a profitable gig, well, Uber On! You have the IQ of a dog turd, and deserve to be Uber-****ed. (Even though I have the utmost compassion for the mentally-challenged.) There's nothing anyone can do to protect you from yourself. I'm not referring to you, you understand, just anyone that believes they can make a profit at such ridiculous rates.

Honestly, I could write a book here, or a least an anti-Uber pamphlet, but the pay alone is enough to tell Uber to go **** themselves. Uber - go **** yourselves - see? When you throw in the extreme risk of driving commercially on your personal insurance policy, and Uber's insane overall method of doing business, I can't believe everyone (except the riders) wouldn't hate them. If you're in D.C., and your rates are at $1.25/mile, I can (somewhat) understand maybe you don't see the true picture...yet. Look at the rates all over. Take a look at the big picture.

You did say they're "Providing a Valuable Service," right? Uber is the good guy here, correct? They're so caring that they're willing to make billions off of anyone and everyone stupid enough to work for them, but *UBER IS PROVIDING A VALUABLE SERVICE??* It doesn't matter if you're a single mother of three struggling to make ends meet, maybe working two or three jobs, a middle class guy just trying to make a few extra bucks on the weekends, or someone else, Uber is going to suck every penny of value they can out of you and your vehicle, and the most you will ever get from them is a 'preferred rate' on their car leasing scam. That's after your car is a worn-out piece of junk. You do see that, right? Do you still believe Uber is providing a valuable service?

As was posted in a previous message, this 'Valuable Service' that you seem to believe "Uber" is providing, is the last remnants of those that can oftentimes least afford it, being used up. I promise you there will be (probably) hundreds of thousands of horror stories, above what we've seen and heard to date, of people losing nearly everything because they thought it was a good idea to _partner_ with this scumbag of a CEO, and his exploitative, lying, lawless company, and stand in awe of "them" providing this valuable service. Uber is nothing if not socially responsible, yeah. Hell, I bet if the riders couldn't pay, Uber would be kind enough to let the drivers pay for the ride. Oh, wait, they're already getting there.

Maybe after they're eventually hit with enough regulations, Uber will have to change their method of operation, I believe so anyway. One thing I do know however, is they won't change because they seek to operate a responsible, solid company. One where the drivers would like to work, and could actually make a full-time living, if they chose to. A company in which all of the financially liability isn't pushed onto the driver. A company that isn't a no good, lying piece of shit.

$100,000/year, anyone? Bueller, Bueller, Bueller?


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree with a lot that is said. I think if I was in a market that lowered rates I wouldn't be doing this anymore. I only do about 3 days a week and for a few hours each time. I've figured out a way for it to work for me (avg. 25/hr after uber fees) even after gas I'm still doing okay for a job where I can do it when I want. I've averaged about $1000/month which is better than I thought I would do. Luckily I know when and where to go when I drive so I've ben lucky. If gas prices go up, I'm done. If uber raises their commission I'm done. If uber lowers rate, I'm done. I feel really bad for everyone who got in at higher rates and have had them cut again and again. I personally have seen while driving around the quality of the drivers uber has and it's going downhill. The good ones have left or are leaving. I can only imagine in other markets. I really hope uber will lower commisions or raise rates to help the drivers out. I still have used uber as a rider and it has always been good to me and I think ok to the drivers (they've made decent money with me), however things do need to change!!!!
We are pretty much on the same page with the exception of a few things


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> I agree with a lot that is said. I think if I was in a market that lowered rates I wouldn't be doing this anymore. I only do about 3 days a week and for a few hours each time. I've figured out a way for it to work for me (avg. 25/hr after uber fees) even after gas I'm still doing okay for a job where I can do it when I want. I've averaged about $1000/month which is better than I thought I would do. Luckily I know when and where to go when I drive so I've ben lucky. If gas prices go up, I'm done. If uber raises their commission I'm done. If uber lowers rate, I'm done. I feel really bad for everyone who got in at higher rates and have had them cut again and again. I personally have seen while driving around the quality of the drivers uber has and it's going downhill. The good ones have left or are leaving. I can only imagine in other markets. I really hope uber will lower commisions or raise rates to help the drivers out. I still have used uber as a rider and it has always been good to me and I think ok to the drivers (they've made decent money with me), however things do need to change!!!!
> We are pretty much on the same page with the exception of a few things


Thank you, and good post. I really don't knock it if it's working for you, how could I? I just don't like what Uber is about overall. The lies, the lack of any responsibility. The fact that they know the situation a driver would be in if he wrecks his car. Uber simply deactivates you, and they're done! The lies on earnings that are over the top. I mean $100,000/year? Come on. There's no bottom for these scumbags. Uber believes make it any which way you can, and as fast as you can, period. I have a problem with that, obviously.

Good luck.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Simon said:


> Well getting a taxicab endorsement in CT is literally an application and $16.50. I have to imagine it's just as simple in Annapolis.


A CT endorsement(public service license) also requires a physical exam and security check and is processed by the DMV. You used to be able to get a "public service license" in a day or two. Now it takes at least 30 days usually more because of the security check. Is that article about Annapolis talking about driver endorsements or taxi authorizations? In CT to get an authorization you have to go through the DOT hearing procedure and it can be a real nightmare and take a lot of time. I owned a small (7 taxis) company in CT from 1997 to 2013. I started my application with the DOT in 1995 and was finally granted authorization two years later after battling the current taxi companies and the DOT in the DOT hearings. Sounds like that article is talking about what we call authorizations in CT because they are limited to 235 for the city.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> A CT endorsement(public service license) also requires a physical exam and security check and is processed by the DMV. You used to be able to get a "public service license" in a day or two. Now it takes at least 30 days usually more because of the security check. Is that article about Annapolis talking about driver endorsements or taxi authorizations? In CT to get an authorization you have to go through the DOT hearing procedure and it can be a real nightmare and take a lot of time. I owned a small (7 taxis) company in CT from 1997 to 2013. I started my application with the DOT in 1995 and was finally granted authorization two years later after battling the current taxi companies and the DOT in the DOT hearings. Sounds like that article is talking about what we call authorizations in CT because they are limited to 235 for the city.


From what I read it's just an endorsement to drive a taxi. (F)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

whos gotten tickets?


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uber should be banned worldwide!


Your absurd comment reminded me of this:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...that-almost-happened-montanas-yoga-pants-ban/


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Simon said:


> From what I read it's just an endorsement to drive a taxi. (F)


Strange that Annapolis would limit the # of taxi endorsements. Annapolis can only have 235 taxi drivers? In CT there is no limit for (F) endorsements, every driver in CT can get one if they get a physical exam, security check and pay a small fee. Authorizations in CT are a different story....you have to prove need, financial ability and character to the DOT in a long antiquated process (http://www.ct.gov/dot/cwp/view.asp?a=1386&q=559334). CT regulates taxis at the state level, Annapolis apparently regulates taxis at the city level. The CT legislature is currently "studying" the rideshare situation in CT. Let's hope CT leaves the rideshare businesses alone! Rideshare has its problems....rate reductions, passenger ratings etc.... but believe me it will be much more difficult when the DOT gets official approval from the legislature to regulate us.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Strange that Annapolis would limit the # of taxi endorsements. Annapolis can only have 235 taxi drivers? In CT there is no limit for (F) endorsements, every driver in CT can get one if they get a physical exam, security check and pay a small fee. Authorizations in CT are a different story....you have to prove need, financial ability and character to the DOT in a long antiquated process (http://www.ct.gov/dot/cwp/view.asp?a=1386&q=559334). CT regulates taxis at the state level, Annapolis apparently regulates taxis at the city level. The CT legislature is currently "studying" the rideshare situation in CT. Let's hope CT leaves the rideshare businesses alone! Rideshare has its problems....rate reductions, passenger ratings etc.... but believe me it will be much more difficult when the DOT gets official approval from the legislature to regulate us.


That's what I'm saying though.. I'm just going to get the F endorsement. . It did not say anywhere about a physical exam just the application fingerprint card and $16.50.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Simon said:


> That's what I'm saying though.. I'm just going to get the F endorsement. . It did not say anywhere about a physical exam just the application fingerprint card and $16.50.


WTF?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Simon said:


> That's what I'm saying though.. I'm just going to get the F endorsement. . It did not say anywhere about a physical exam just the application fingerprint card and $16.50.


 You need a Medical Examiners Certificate (B-328). Also looks like they added a sex offender check. Here is link to the CT public service application http://www.ct.gov/dmv/LIB/dmv/20/29/R-7.pdf
Look at page 2 item # 2 it reads:
"Medical Examiners Certificate (B-328) completed by a Nationally Recognized doctor (https://naturalregistry.fmcsa.dot.gov) the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations (49 CFR 391.41-391.49)". Physical/medical form must be completed and signed by the doctor and dated within the past 90 days."


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

3for3 said:


> WTF?


We're talking about the CT laws....


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> You need a Medical Examiners Certificate (B-328). Also looks like they added a sex offender check. Here is link to the CT public service application http://www.ct.gov/dmv/LIB/dmv/20/29/R-7.pdf
> Look at page 2 item # 2 it reads:
> "Medical Examiners Certificate (B-328) completed by a Nationally Recognized doctor (https://naturalregistry.fmcsa.dot.gov) the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations (49 CFR 391.41-391.49)". Physical/medical form must be completed and signed by the doctor and dated within the past 90 days."


That was just revised... the one before it did not require all of that... that was revision 1-2015. Thanks for that.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Your welcome....its been like that for at least 25 years. I owned a 7 car taxi company in CT from 97 till 2013. Sold it because I was tired of all the CT bullshit and I saw Uber getting ready to move in. Now I do tax returns for mostly taxi companies and drive part time for Uber. Much happier! Anything you need to know about CT DMV or DOT please ask. I can probably save you some time and effort.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Your welcome....its been like that for at least 25 years. I owned a 7 car taxi company in CT from 97 till 2013. Sold it because I was tired of all the CT bullshit and I saw Uber getting ready to move in. Now I do tax returns for mostly taxi companies and drive part time for Uber. Much happier! Anything you need to know about CT DMV or DOT please ask. I can probably save you some time and effort.


no worries.. this was something I WAS going to do just to have the endorsement. I am trading in my 13 Honda Accord V6 EXL for a 2016 Kia Sorrento V6 SXL. The numbers dont work for that type of vehicle and my Other car is a 2014 Honda Accord V6 EXL Coupe (6 Speed manual) which would not fit into this. So I am going to grab a ride a month with the Kia and keep it active.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

good luck...I'm using a 2007 Mercury Marquis with 95,000 miles on it. Not great mileage but at least its paid for! Drive mostly in Stamford area


----------

